

List of all "Nokia Plan"-meme sites - shangaslammi
http://nokiaplans.com/

======
prog
Plan X is especially good. Try the 'Reload for more' link.

~~~
phowat
I got "Sell actual androids to motorola." . And as a milestone owner I approve
this plan.

------
michaelcgorman
Apparently Plan S is to do all of them.

~~~
phlux
Yesssss that is my favorite as well....

------
nvictor
hmm, I dont get it.

~~~
user24
related to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2219294>

I don't see this meme lasting more than, oh, the next 15 minutes?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Not quite (but almost) as long as Nokia Plan A then.

